# Tanks turn at the beach



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

I shared Poppy with you yesterday so today it is Tanks turn. 
































































Thanks for looking :smile:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Awesome pictures! God, can't imagine how heavy that first bit of driftwood must have been, he's a hell of a strong dog. The mudflats, God, how I miss home!


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

That wood was ridiculously heavy, he always insists on finding the biggest stick to play fetch with (not that I can throw it).Mudflats are a blast! I have put up some pics on FB and had a lot of people tell me it makes them home sick :smile:


----------

